
The Drive Home - callumlocke
https://www.shadertoy.com/view/MdfBRX
======
throwanem
PSA: If you're seeing broken behavior out of the shadertoy page proper, try
this link to the embed version, which can also be fullscreened.

[https://www.shadertoy.com/embed/MdfBRX?gui=true&t=10&paused=...](https://www.shadertoy.com/embed/MdfBRX?gui=true&t=10&paused=false&muted=false)

------
ereyes01
I have never heard of shadertoy, and had no idea what a shader was, until I
watched this video made by the creator of the cool effect in the TFA:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5HAYVHsasc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5HAYVHsasc)

Pretty fun stuff

------
dahart
What an awesome moody shader! The bar is high on shadertoy and there are some
amazing shaders, but the aesthetic of this one is a rare gem.

Here's the author's video of the shader, for anyone on a device that doesn't
display the shader or play the audio:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrxZ4AZPdOQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WrxZ4AZPdOQ)

~~~
Lewton
>The bar is high on shadertoy and there are some amazing shaders

Anyone willing to share? :)

~~~
dualogy
You can [http://shadertoy.com/browse](http://shadertoy.com/browse) by New,
Popular, Hot and Love

------
2T1Qka0rEiPr
This page seems completely broken to me? (or I don't know what I'm looking at)

~~~
Flavius
Same here. But the music is sweet.

------
eltoozero
Shadertoy, be prepared to lose a few hours.

Very demoscene.

It's wonderful that many of these load in the blink of an eye and run silky
smooth even on a 2 year old iPhone.

~~~
Joky
Shadertoy is one of the main source of benchmark for a GPU compiler: the iOS
(LLVM based) shader compiler is heavily optimized toward these.

------
diimdeep
You don't need math they say..

~~~
tw1010
Never blindly listen to advice.

------
chrisper
Here is an interesting one (including the comments):
[https://www.shadertoy.com/view/XtlSD7](https://www.shadertoy.com/view/XtlSD7)

> // Interesting findings from original NES Super Mario Bros.:

> // -Clouds and brushes of all sizes are drawn using the same small sprite
> (32x24)

> // -Hills, clouds and bushes weren't placed manually. Every background
> object type is repeated after 768 pixels.

> // -Overworld (main theme) drum sound uses only the APU noise generator

------
tehsauce
Yes! I want to see more shadertoy on HN

~~~
ekr
I don't, apparently the site has been hugged to death. (almost, the shader is
working but CSS and other static resources aren't).

------
conorcleary
Opening this in the background with the speakers on was an unexpected
experience.

~~~
frenchie4111
I reopened it in the background just to see how this would feel

------
Kiro
I want to upload a WebGL demo I've made but I don't understand where I input
the vertex shader, only the fragment shader. The site lacks info on how it
works.

~~~
dualogy
That's the whole point of ShaderToy AFAIK: no geometry, all pixel magic.
Whatever you see on there is entirely frag-shaders. If it looks like geometry,
it's still just funky fancy formulas in image space

------
ttoinou
The Kiss of Death for ST... hope it'll be back soon

------
Jyefet
Is there a way to make this my screensaver?

